# Trail riding and picket line



## nfcountryside (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a great safe way to picket your horses and dogs on your day rides or camping trips I have seem so many UNSAFE ways people tie their dogs and horses while on a ride over the years and it has made me wonder ????? 

How much is your four legged friend worth to keep safe? :?

We spend $1000's to buy a horse or $100's for a dog and then we tie them up as cheap as we can............???? 


.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have bought several kinds of ropes to use for my highlines. One brand was Kevlar threaded rope, It had virtually no stretch. Once you got it up and tight, It pretty much stayed that way.

I use ropes, Because they are multi purpose. The same rope is my lashing for the pack saddle and the highline once in camp. And could possible also just be put up at chest height to form a corral.

A 3/8" diameter rope is much lighter than a large nylon strap and ratchet. This is important when packing where I want to take everything but am limited by what weight I can load on the horses.

I almost always bring 4-5 horses. It's what fits in my trailer. So I fill up the trailer and that is all I can take with me. Also trees are often farther apart here in the high desert areas of Utah. So I often have to reach a longer distance between suitable trees for anchors. I can easily tie two seperate ropes together to form a longer rope. It's also important to me to have a rope that doesn't asorb a lot of water. A rope that asorbs a lot of rain or snow and then gets cold at night can freeze and be very difficult to untie the knot the next morning.


----------

